# Wilted Clones in Rapid Rooters w/Pics



## walterdog (Oct 31, 2008)

First...Thanks for any and all help!

Cut some clones yesterday, they are almost all wilted today. Here's what I did:

1. cut the clones off of moms and put in a bucket of water infused with maxicrop seawead (1 once per gallon) and ph'd to 5.8, and then let them sit for about 4 hours
2. Made the cuts under water with a alcohol cleaned razor
3. Dipped in Clonex about 15mm up the stem, covering the cut and one node
4. Placed in the rapid rooter.
5. Sprayed with 5.8 ph water and covered with a Mondi dome over tray and a Hydrofarms seedling mat underneath.
6. lighted by two t-5 lamps

Wilt today even though plenty of moisture in the dome. I usually cut thicker clones and place in rockwool with some success but thought I would give this a try.

Is it too hot? Should I turn off the matt. What makes clones wilt? Thanks!


----------



## walterdog (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks again!


----------



## dhhbomb (Oct 31, 2008)

well i have always misted mine every couple hours for the first day or two whithin reason i dont wake up to do it and i might add water to the rapid rooters before bed


----------



## TheFaux (Oct 31, 2008)

They are under way too much light. Get you a 13w CFL or just one of those t5s but like 2 feet above the dome.


----------



## awry (Nov 1, 2008)

marijuana has a bad cloning system lol

almost dies then sometimes it will come back alive, if the conditions are 100%

what a weed....


----------



## norcalkronic (Nov 1, 2008)

those clones are dead and will never "come back alive"

i have taken clones many times with much success and would recommend that you start over. It looks to me that they are under watered. 1/4 in - 3/4 in of the rapid rooters should be submerged in water 24/7 until they are transplanted. Also lay back on the misting. I don't mist at all and have a 99 percent success rate on clones. The domes can be used to bring up humidity but are only required in very dry environments. I personally never use domes either. The last batch i did had one out of 26 die. I ph my water to 6.5. 5.8 seems a bit low. lighting is probably not your issue as i have been using 2 t5's on my trays for years. The thickness of your clone doesnt matter very much but if you cut big clones with lots of nodes you will have a bigger plant. I try to make them all the same size to avoid uneven growth. Some say big clones result in slower root production but my tests have proven otherwise. In the past when i have taken big clones they root just as fast as the little guys. Oh and one last thing. Since during the initial stage of root development the clone will not grow or photosynthesize i cut half of each blade of the fan leaves off. if you dont do this your fan leaves will turn yellow and eventually die.


----------



## norcalkronic (Nov 1, 2008)

> marijuana has a bad cloning system lol
> 
> almost dies then sometimes it will come back alive, if the conditions are 100%


mine have never done this. In fact i have found that when a clone looks like it is dead, it is. I have never been able to revive a clone if it looks like one in the picture above. if conditions are 100 percent they will never change health wise.


----------



## switch10 (Nov 1, 2008)

norcalkronic said:


> mine have never done this. In fact i have found that when a clone looks like it is dead, it is. I have never been able to revive a clone if it looks like one in the picture above. if conditions are 100 percent they will never change health wise.


 I just brought 3 back to life. they were literally sticks with really dry leaves in some rockwool. threw em in my dwc and i got roots on em in a few days


----------



## switch10 (Nov 1, 2008)

TheFaux said:


> They are under way too much light. Get you a 13w CFL or just one of those t5s but like 2 feet above the dome.


 Oh yea i agree with this guy. I use 1 cfl 24/7 for 10 clones. t5s are too much id say. and they do get pretty hot for fluorescents. what are your temp and RH at? should be between 75-80F and 70%+ good luck bud, don't give up on em


----------



## norcalkronic (Nov 3, 2008)

> I just brought 3 back to life. they were literally sticks with really dry leaves in some rockwool. threw em in my dwc and i got roots on em in a few days


I bet they didnt look like the ones in the picture. I have never been able to revive clones like that. I have revived clones that dry out like what your saying but when they droop like that i dont think there is anything you can do.


----------



## norcalkronic (Nov 3, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFaux*
> _They are under way too much light. Get you a 13w CFL or just one of those t5s but like 2 feet above the dome._
> 
> Oh yea i agree with this guy. I use 1 cfl 24/7 for 10 clones. t5s are too much id say. and they do get pretty hot for fluorescents. what are your temp and RH at? should be between 75-80F and 70%+ good luck bud, don't give up on em


well if you want to get technical the t5 is a waste of electricity until the clones root. After that they will use the t5 efficiently to grow. A clone under a 13w cfl will grow less roots in a given amount of time than the same clone under a couple t5s.


----------



## walterdog (Nov 4, 2008)

norcalkronic said:


> It looks to me that they are under watered. 1/4 in - 3/4 in of the rapid rooters should be submerged in water 24/7 until they are transplanted. Also lay back on the misting. I don't mist at all and have a 99 percent success rate on clones.


Thanks for the help! But this watering thing really confuses me. It seems like keeping them in standing water would keep them too wet. 

Thoughts? Do the roots need to be growing into water when they pop?


----------



## Landragon (Nov 4, 2008)

obviously the above method works well for norcal, and I'm not knocking his methods, but I think some of his statements are definitive when they are based in anecdote. There are lots of ways to clone pot. I prefer to not have water standing, as it limits oxygen IMO within the plug. I get 100% success and use a method similar to subcools explanation in his organc forum. I use rapid rooters and vented covered trays. I root anything with nodes. I keep the plugs moist not soaked, usually watering every 3-5 days. I never mist. If the dome loses condensation, I water plugs. Simple. Roots won't grow faster with t5ho over a crap t12. For rooting, on the dimmer side is better as you want metabolism to slow and roots to grow. But as soon as rot emerge, light nutes and increased lighting is in order.

I recently cut forty clones from all over the plant and abused some purposely. The mom was in dire need of watering prior to cutting the clones. They all wilted like in the pics above, and 8 days later 22 are well rooted, none died and the other 18 look great.


----------



## Landragon (Nov 4, 2008)

and no they don't have to be in water as they pop, but if the environment is not wet or humid they may go brown and wilt which will stress them.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 5, 2008)

every one does it there way..i like the plugs. but i use the insert tray too..cut nodes,spit down the center of stem,dip in gel,dip plug in water, stick in plug..thats it so to say..i cut leaves in half,mist them and the dome..put it on and lightly mist 2 to 3 times a day and slow it down later on....just my 2 cents..peace


----------



## pockitsPM (Nov 13, 2008)

thats funny i just cut some ok lookin branches of a plant threw them in water wit a bit of sugar and they were doin ight they seem to be dieing bit of wiltin yellow spots but im gettin more into taking care of them added new lights timers hopefully they at least get a bit bigger so if they start to die i can roll em up


----------



## bigbailer (Dec 2, 2008)

what are you talking about???


----------



## Green Dave (Dec 10, 2008)

Keep the Rapid Rooter in Asmall amount of water Read the package it says "If I remember right "to keep in about 1/4"of water


----------



## Mdot923 (Dec 15, 2009)

norcalkronic said:


> I bet they didnt look like the ones in the picture. I have never been able to revive clones like that. I have revived clones that dry out like what your saying but when they droop like that i dont think there is anything you can do.


So have i and they would come right back. Ive had 100% success with clones even when they looked like that. When they droop over i would say its overwatered. When my clones did this i used less water and it stood right back up.


----------

